# Gtk-RecordMyDesktop problem



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi.Not sure if this the right section for this post but I hope so. Gtk-RecordMyDesktop is veeeery slow. No when recording. When just opens. No test it yet to record my desktop. Any fix for that?
Also tried xvidcap but is not working


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Nov 16, 2011)

Please review the advice I have given you in another thread you've started:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=153857&postcount=4



> Please include the command(s) you issued and the full error message you get. Right now you haven't provided enough information to tell where your problem is.



The situation is slightly different, but again you've provided very little information about your problem. Please understand I'm saying this not because I want to whine or sound like a broken record, but because you will receive more and better answers if you provide accurate information.

The reason no one has replied to this thread is simply because no one has anything useful to say on the subject, mostly because you've given us *very* little information to work with.

In this particular instance, the following things pop to mind:
- What FreeBSD version are you using?
- Which version of gtk-RecordMyDesktop are you using?
- Which version of the dependencies of gtk-recordmydesktop are you using? (Such as libtheora)
- What hardware are you using? (dmesg!)
- Please define "veeeeeery slow", this is a rather vague problem.
- You mentioned xvidcap "not working", again, this is very vague.
- Is this a new problem? Did it use to work before?
- Did you already try steps to resolve the issue, if so, which?
- Did you search the internet for this issue? Did this turn up anything or possible leads?

...etc...

Over at DaemonForums, jggimi made an post What makes a perfect newbie? which you may want to read.

Again, I want to stress that you will only help yourself, since your threads will get more & better answers


----------



## Disturbo (Feb 3, 2013)

Not sure if the OP has seen THIS, or not, but it's the way I used to record my desktop on my netbook. Uses less extraneous applications.


----------

